# Craftsman 24/24 Align-A-Rip Fence



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if Craftsman still offers the 24/24 Align-A-Rip fence? I've contacted Sears Parts and they want my model number. I'm not where I can get it for about two weeks and it will show a 12/24 like what came on it. Does anyone know a model number of a Craftsman 10" saw that came with a 24/24 fence that I can give them? Seems like everything has to be looked up by a part number. I've thought about just getting another 12/24 and butting it up against the original. The reason for all this is to give me a larger right of the blade work area. I was gong to upgrade to a Incra or Vega, but have gotten this one working fine and like it and the savings will be considerable. Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There's one on Ebay*

You can get one here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-T...152352?hash=item3d434d6ba0:g:X7sAAOSwVRNZgwIT

You won't regret getting 2 of the same saws and bumping them together. I have done that and it's a great way to get more capacity to the right AND you don't have to change blades that often if you put a dado set in the far right saw. :smile3:


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...MI3K66vPzE1QIVAgxpCh3h1QQWEAYYASABEgIOlvD_BwE


----------



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> You can get one here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-T...152352?hash=item3d434d6ba0:g:X7sAAOSwVRNZgwIT
> 
> You won't regret getting 2 of the same saws and bumping them together. I have done that and it's a great way to get more capacity to the right AND you don't have to change blades that often if you put a dado set in the far right saw. :smile3:


Thank you,I saw this, but I think the shipping is too much. For a little more money I could buy a better fence shipped. Thanks again.


----------



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

notskot said:


> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...MI3K66vPzE1QIVAgxpCh3h1QQWEAYYASABEgIOlvD_BwE


I called about that. It looks like a 24/24 but that part # is a 12/24 according to Sears. Thanks for the help.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

My 113.299410 saw originally had a 2424 fence and rail system on it. I bought another saw of the same model # that also had a 2424 so I am reasonably sure that is the fence and rail system that it came with.


----------



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

notskot said:


> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...MI3K66vPzE1QIVAgxpCh3h1QQWEAYYASABEgIOlvD_BwE


I just found out this is the 24/24 so will probably order it. I talked with Partsdirect and they told me there is sales tax to be added onto the total. I thought when you bought something from a store in another state you weren't charged sales tax.


----------



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

Going to order the new 24/30 XRC fence system to put on my 113 saw this morning. I thought it was a 24/24 but is really a 24/30. $140+ to the door. If it works as good as the 24/12 on my 315 saw I'll be a happy guy.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I use the XRC and have had very few problems with it with the exception that the alignment holes from the front clamp to the fence were slightly off. The easy fix was to just file them a tad wider. It's thin aluminum at that point so no problem opening it up a 32nd of an inch or whatever it was. 
The only other drawback I can think of is that you won't be able to directly butt up against an outfeed table because of the rear rail clamping system. You'll always have a gap of an inch or so. 
Other than that it's a nice fence, far better than the stock fence they sold with them.


----------



## intrepid (Sep 24, 2017)

What is the difference between the 24/12, 24/24, and 24x30? Where are they measuring?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

What the saw and rails system is capable of cutting to both the right and left side of the blade. A 24/24 can cut 24 inches to the right side of the blade as well as 24 inches to the left side of the blade.


----------

